# indian ax head



## aharper (Jul 24, 2010)

this ax head was found back in the 80's on highway 441 near Douglas Ga.  I have had it for a while and was just wondering what ya'll thought about it?


----------



## Tombuster (Jul 24, 2010)

man thats a great find. i can only dream about finding something like that.


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 25, 2010)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Son (Jul 25, 2010)

Dates to the early Archaic period 7300 BC, found associated with Bolen, Big Sandy, Lost Lake and other points of the same period. Also found associated are eggstones.
That's a notched chipped chert axe.


----------



## Bigga Trust (Jul 25, 2010)

Looks sharper than the axe I have at the house...


----------



## aharper (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks for the post I would have never figured it was that old could or does anyone have anymore info on this if so please share very interested in it.yeah my grandmothers 3 great grandfather was BILLY BOWELEGS she has a pile of old artifacts


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 26, 2010)

aharper said:


> she has a pile of old artifacts



Lets see em!!!


----------

